# How many developer paid points do you need.



## talkamotta (Mar 20, 2019)

Was talking to my sister and her husband, long time owners of Worldmark, told them I had bought into this club by way of ebay.  They have 13,000 points and in the near future are going to buy an other 7000.  All their points were developer bought points.  A salesman said in order to get the benefits of wyndham they would need to buy them from the developer so they would have a total of 20,000 points.  I know very little except I don't trust the sales people without checking here first.   

What would you say to them?


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 20, 2019)

Developer points give you a few thing resale points don't but most don't feel they are worth the cost,

With RESALE points you CAN stay at any WM resort with the same booking window as any other owner.  You also have access to bonus time, Monday Madness and FAX time (cash options for unit use).

You CANNOT count the points toward Elite Status and benefits (probably the best of which is no housekeeping fees at a zillion developer points).  You CANNOT use the credits at WM South Pacific (a separate club mostly in Australia and NZ).  You CANNOT use Club Pass which lets you use non WM Wyndham resorts w a $99 exchange fee and a few restrictions.

The reason the salesperson pushed 20,000 credits is that's the lowest Elite level.

In short, they would do much better buying any additional points resale.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 20, 2019)

Actually the no house keeping is 63K developer points.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 20, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Actually the no house keeping is 63K developer points.



That's close to a zillion.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 20, 2019)

At 20k grandfathered points (resale but counted as developer due to age) I get a free DVD rental at some stays!  Woot!  ;-)


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 20, 2019)

Question: How many developer paid points do you need?

Answer: None. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Mar 20, 2019)

If you want to stay at Wyndham resorts just buy a Wyndham contract or use RCI.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 20, 2019)

So buying 20,000 credits from the developer will get you rci membership free, reduced exchange fee, and club pass.  They already purchasing from developer the 13k credits, the 7,000 credits will cost what?????  $9,000 to  $10,000.  I don't know?      So for 20 years... Rci membership $2000 and additional exchange fees $3000.  (Just figuring if you did 2 trades each year) Savings of $5000.  Club access is a good thing.  I always figure things on the high side.  

I want to give them a good debate.  I bought my 41,000 credits for $5000, fully loaded with 59,000 credits that the seller paid for.  But I'm really cheap.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 20, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> So buying 20,000 credits from the developer will get you rci membership free, reduced exchange fee, and club pass.  They already purchasing from developer the 13k credits, the 7,000 credits will cost what?????  $9,000 to  $10,000.  I don't know?      So for 20 years... Rci membership $2000 and additional exchange fees $3000.  (Just figuring if you did 2 trades each year) Savings of $5000.  Club access is a good thing.  I always figure things on the high side.
> 
> I want to give them a good debate.  I bought my 41,000 credits for $5000, fully loaded with 59,000 credits that the seller paid for.  But I'm really cheap.


So their existing 13k is fairly old and does NOT already have TravelShare?  If this new purchase is to add TravelShare (minimum 5000 point purchase to qualify), then "Yes" it provides "free" RCI but also increases their dues with a TravelShare component above the WM dues.  

They already have Club Pass if their existing points are either Developer or g'fathered.  As such, they should be able to book select Wyndham properties using their WM points + $95 exchange fee.  (Technically, _you_ have Club Pass, too, but only Developer points may be used to book the exchange.)


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 21, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> So buying 20,000 credits from the developer will get you rci membership free, reduced exchange fee, and club pass.  They already purchasing from developer the 13k credits, the 7,000 credits will cost what?????  $9,000 to  $10,000.  I don't know?      So for 20 years... Rci membership $2000 and additional exchange fees $3000.  (Just figuring if you did 2 trades each year) Savings of $5000.  Club access is a good thing.  I always figure things on the high side.
> 
> I want to give them a good debate.  I bought my 41,000 credits for $5000, fully loaded with 59,000 credits that the seller paid for.  But I'm really cheap.



There's nothing free about the RCI membership.  You pay for it via the Travelshare dues + the extra cost of the credits which run up to $3/credit though sometimes you can work a deal.  However, the 7000 credits is more like $15000-$21000.  No way is it a good deal.  
Sue


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for making my debate and helping my sister save money.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 24, 2019)

If your sister purchased prior to 11/5/2006, her credits are WM+A (WorldMark plus Affiliates). She could quickly look at her account and see below the heading
"Your WorldMark Credit Balance" whether her credits are WM+A.

If she bought from the developer after that date, then her credits are TravelShare (WMTS).

Both WM+A and WMTS have the option to use Club Pass to exchange into (specified) Wyndham resorts, but her Club Pass reservation would be limited to 13,000 credits per exchange. That may not be enough for a whole week at some Wyndham resorts.

If she were to add 7000 resale credits to reach 20,000, the main advantage would be an extra Housekeeping token each year.

---
How many exchanges has she made so far? The vast majority of WorldMark owners use credits only for WorldMark resorts.


----------

